# LF: Best buffet



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey guys, whats the best buffet restaurant in the lower mainland- For quality, huge selection, parking, reasonably priced. Ive got my daughter's 1st bday comin up, and we gotta find a nice place.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

newlands golf course has a nice one........pricey tho


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow, that's a good question. I'm not sure if there's any "true" buffet restaurants anymore. There's cuisine specific one's like japanese buffet, indian buffet, etc... and the expensive hotel brunch buffets are the only one's I can think of.


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the response. Ive been there before for a wedding, really nice place, but I was looking for something along the lines of those chinese buffet restaurants though.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

Normally selection comes with the price of quality, the downside to buffets  Some catering companies do offer very decent buffets, but again, selection is the issue.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

well if you like korean bbq and sushi, you could always try Shabusen...always fun to cook your own food. As Neven said, you get what you pay for. The chinese buffet thing seemed to have faded a few years back. I remember there used to be tons of them when I was just out of university which was in the 90's.


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

China Kitchen at 200th and 64th in Langley is a decent one . Nothing super fancy , but lots of selection , reasonable price and lots of parking there


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the Hotel Vancouver but it's about $40 a person But they have a superb selection and the service is top notch , I try and go twice a year usually father and mothers day.


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Sat night at the river rock restaurant they have king crab legs whole pork roast and so on for under 30$ not bad cause there is no real buffet anymore but as another member said the Hotel Vancouver


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

When it come to Chinese food, there is western Chinese food and there is real Chinese food.

It is difficult to find real Chinese food in buffet style. They are not meant to be kept inside a steam table. I can come up with a couple recommendation for good real Chinese food in this nick of town.

Do you want a family easy going setting or fancier setting. Spicy (Szechuan) or Cantonese styles.


----------



## samw (Jan 31, 2011)

bingerz said:


> Thanks for the response. Ive been there before for a wedding, really nice place, but I was looking for something along the lines of those chinese buffet restaurants though.


Well, I've been to King Buffet in Richmond about 7 or 8 times last year with coworkers for lunch during our lunch hour and every time was satisfactory. Even my coworkers enjoyed it. It does get mixed reviews however from people on the Internet. But I would go again. Actually, maybe this week. Just don't go in there expecting Sun Sui Wah or Kirin quality.


----------



## STANKYfish (Apr 21, 2011)

davefrombc said:


> China Kitchen at 200th and 64th in Langley is a decent one . Nothing super fancy , but lots of selection , reasonable price and lots of parking there


Ive been here as well, even have sushi. Lots of room in the resturant for big get togethers.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want Chinese food, I would recommend going to a restaurant, not buffet. The food will be waaaaay better and probably less expensive too. How many people for the party?

I haven't been to many buffets lately, but I went to River Rock and was disappointed at the selection (not a Saturday night so no crab or other seafood) with only five types of sushi (none that I would normally order except the California roll) and only about 8 types of Chinese food (none very good).

For dim sum, I like Po King near my house on Kingsway near Imperial. 

For wonton house, I like Au Wing Kee at Kingsway and Royal Oak.

For their $5 lunch specials, I like Deer Lake Restaurant on Canada Way near the Kensington exit.

But for a fancy dinner, there are a lot of places. Depends on how far you are willing to drive out of Surrey (don't know of any good Chinese places in Surrey).

Richmond, Burnaby and Vancouver have lots of great Chinese restaurants. Don't know how good any of the remaining Chinese buffets are though. I've been to King's Buffet and it was alright. Better than I expected but I went with very low expectations

Anthony


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

No idea if any buffet around here. One of our church member, own New China Kitchen, good fresh food by buffet standard.

Check out Rainbow Butterfly in PoCo. Wah Wing in PoCo.

*Ready for this one*: Deer Garden just two door besides Mr. Pets in PoCo on Westwood Street. This is my all time Favorite since they opened 15 years ago or so. Their King Crab feast is to die for. I heard people come all the way from Richmond for it. After dinner, you can work it out by walking to Mr. Pets


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

The Buffet at River Rock Casino is great, though price wise it may not be the greatest, the food quality and selection is top notch.


----------

